# 4 kayakers needed to fish Baffin Bay on an overnight cabin stay



## fire14fishin (Aug 24, 2008)

I am looking for 4 kayakers willing to fish Baffin Bay on a overnight cabin stay . I have a floating cabin rental business that I normally rent out to boaters. I just had a kayak mount made for my boat which now allows me to transport 4 kayaks with gear down to the cabin for overnight stays. I am looking for 4 individuals for Sunday April 2 and returning Monday the 3rd. I will meet at Bluffs Landing in corpus at 11am and load all gear, food, ice, drinks and any other items. We will then boat down to Baffin Bay, I will go over the cabin systems and unload all gear. I will leave and return the next day at 3 pm. The cost for this maiden voyage will be $125 per person. I am doing for this rate in return I would appreciate any pics and videos for my website. I run a 2017 Blazer Bay 2420 with a 300hp, I am also a licensed coast guard captain and txpw guide. If you have any questions feel free to text or call me. Thanks Randy 361-765-5007
Visit my website for more pics and details of the cabin 
baffinbayfloatingcabins.com


----------

